# Which are correct Rally I or II's?



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Can someone please tell me what rims are correct for a 1967 GTO (built in may 67)? The PHS says it had wide oval red lines with custom wheelcaps. I found the tires, but need to know if the rims were rally 1 or 11s. Thanks
Linda


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

your car prob had hubcaps on it but the rally 1 or 2 is correct for the 67


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

67/04gto said:


> your car prob had hubcaps on it but the rally 1 or 2 is correct for the 67


:agree

Linda,

In addition to the rally I (rpo-454) and the rally II (rpo-453) wheels they offered 3 wheel disc (hub caps) which were; wire wheel disc (rpo-452), custom wheel disc (rpo-458) and deluxe wheel disc (rpo-461)

Click here for Pictures of the wheels

Has the car been delivered?


----------



## Valsmere (Sep 11, 2007)

I ran into the same question when restoring my `67. At that time I did not have the PHS docs, I put on the Rally I`s because at that time everyone around me was putting on the Rally 2`s so I wanted to be a little different. Since I just got the PHS docs done for my goat I'll still keep the Rally I`s. Both are correct for that year. I have not tried looking for the hub caps that were on mine. Although I have seen some on ebay. Hope this helps.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Regarding Rallys*

Hey Randy! Thanks for your help. The car is being picked up tomorrow and should get here by the weekend! Yay! I tell ya though, dealing with the brokers is a pain in the &*(%! The first one still after a week didn't find a driver so I went through AtoZ Auto and they found me one in a couple of days. So, FYI, I'll keep you all up to date on the actual shipping and give my recommendation for anyone trying to ship a car. 
It turns out that my car came with the Deluxe Wheel discs. So, I'll be looking around for some....
Linda:cool


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

have you tried ebay.ive seen some on there


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. The deluxe wheel covers are the "standard" wheel covers for your car. I am familiar with them. They are good looking, very "'60's", and somewhat easier to find than the custom covers. They also like to fly off the car during sharp cornering! All the info above is accurate IMHO. Both types of Ralley wheels will work, the advantage being that they now come in modern sizes that help improve the cars handling (Ride quality suffers a little, though). The standard steel wheels on your goat are 14x6 inches. I've got rally 1's on the 65 that are 14x6, with 225/70/14 tires, and I like the combination. I say go with the deluxe covers: they would really stand out these days, and they're original. My friend with the parts has no radio, but THINKS he has an ashtray and antenna for your car. He's checking. Will keep you posted. 
Jeff


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> Can someone please tell me what rims are correct for a 1967 GTO (built in may 67)? The PHS says it had wide oval red lines with custom wheelcaps. I found the tires, but need to know if the rims were rally 1 or 11s. Thanks
> Linda


Linda, I vote for Rally 1 wheels, which I have on my ride. Agree that you can get sizes for wider tires, which are better for the car in my view.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Personally I like Rallye1 wheels....I am sure you can find the wheel covers of your choice, they are out there somewhere....Enjoy the car :cheers Eric


----------

